# Michigan -Lawn Maintenance / Landscaping Help Wanted - New Hudson MI



## vmike (May 7, 2013)

National landscaping / snow removal firm with local presence is looking to hire reliable lawn maintenance & landscaping professionals. Ideal candidates will have experience operating commercial lawn maintenance equipment such as: mowers, string trimmers, blowers, edgers, etc. Must be reliable, hardworking, and team oriented. We are a drug free workplace & an equal opportunity employer.


----------

